# 21/7 NSW Jindabyne (Kalkite) - Min First, Devil Second



## Petro

Oh boy, as one who has till now only lurked here (and soaked up mucho useful info from the good sports who share their experiences -- ta) let me say, yay, great report. Thank you. Fair set my heart pumping.


----------



## kayakone

Ripper Geoff.

And ditto on the heart racing...you've perfectly captured the excitement of trout trolling. Ya gotta be happy with that!

trev


----------



## sunshiner

Gee, congrats on the brookie, and a very good TR. Reading through it brought back fond memories of the overnight fishing trips we did at Jindabyne. Sometimes with a tinny, sometimes with our canoe. Rarely did we go home without fish. We'd take the camping gear in the boat and find a place to camp then fish by trolling or by casting from the shore in the evening. The kids loved it. This was around 30 years ago. How I would have loved to have had a lake boat like yours, however.

Good read and nice pics. One small point: making your pics no wider than 700 pixels would allow them to fully display on my iPad. At 800, as they are, the tail of the brookie was chopped off. _Edit: I now see that you've changed how the images are presented. If you use Photobucket or similar, create at 700 pixels wide max and they'll display bewdifully._

Thanks.

Kev


----------



## Ado

Good job on the change of direction Gee. It's an awesome sunny day down here, but white caps at 10am. Don't know about the 5m swell though. More like 0.5. Still, it's good that the BOM lied sufficiently to send you in the right direction.

Bloody fantasic report mate/ Loved the word pictures and the picture pictues too. That one with the PA on the bank is a keeper. Trout for lunch and dinner. Browns are especially tasty (well for trout anyway). I really must try Jindt one day. Too many good reports to ignore. I'm glad that you forgot my recommendation for Micro-Mins was to target Redfin. Still, trout are not a bad consolation.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Love your work Gee!


----------



## paffoh

About as good as they get Geoff, especially the Brook.

Definately a strange fight, bit of a wet sock?


----------



## Rstanek

Congrats on the Brookie Gee, I'm envious...


----------



## granpop

Lovely Brookie Geoff. Have caught a few, but that one is the best I have seen.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Dodge

Gee even looking at the couple of scenic shots of the lake caused a shiver mate.

Nice to see the mix of trout varieties and along with cod are some of the prettiest patterned fish you can land I feel, and no surprise to see the MicroMin did the job being a great all round lure.

Results like that leave you contented but keen for another round on the water.


----------



## Squidder

Hearty congratulations on that Brookie Geoff, I know how long you have been chasing that fish. It is also good to hear that it was chucking up yabs on the way in - suggesting it was feeding well. I wonder if it was stocked as a fingerling or an adult ex-brood stock. I have heard that the ex-breeders don't thrive as they are unaccustomed to eating anything other than pellets - so your fish might have grown up in the lake? If that's the case, it is a really exceptional fish! I have caught three brookies at Jindy, almost certainly all stocked as fingerlings as they were all <30cm and quite skinny. Great reporting mate and glad you got rewarded for braving the sub zero temps.


----------



## blueyak

Some great fish there Mr Gee.


----------



## pescado

Congrats on the brookie Geoff. Can't get over how fat it is


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVgK2ysAAB1fgAAQQIUACBBBUAA/75+gMAC5bEammo9IZAbUBo0ImKeRqZNAAB6g1PQmoxJ5T0gYaQYEWS3K78fmnEXU49KwwUZKfE75OCqOdpDir0PbNNAlrXa6FUh5rvLnZHhisVhgnV1XxkQ4+rNhGmq0eqNNhkJBQKl6fED73vzgiTjWJk4ORnltbZJSQJUjBZhos0p1rA5XVcze9DsK2Y1bFIkLjJgIlIGQQkRFLTbLQ3zYCoM/4u5IpwoSCwFbZWA=


----------



## koich

Dear Geoff,

The only thing that made me feel better about never catching a brookie was the fact that you hadn't either.

Bugger you.

Sincerely,

Josh


----------



## Haynesy

What an excellent report. Love you TR style BigGee, best I've read in ages from a variety of forums. This report had me racing off to look at the calendar......lets see, next rdo going to melbourne?????, one after that....family thing.....next 3 weekends, family stuff.......If i get to Jindy before bas season opens it's gotta be a sicky then......ahh, my back feels a bit crook.


----------



## brant78

Great work Gee. I was just thinking the other day it was time for a jindy day trip. You've got me inspired to get up there. I went skiing last weekend at Thredbo and looked wistfully on at Jindy as we drove past.
Let me know when you are thinking of heading up there again. Would be keen to go up if you want some company.
Brant


----------



## keza

Late post on this one, but what an excellent report Gee.
Congratulations on the Brookie.
My son loves his fly fishing but isn't that keen on fishing with me from the kayak, so I'm thinking a trout trip on the yaks may build a bridge.


----------



## Zed

Missed this one. That is one fat brookie. Jesus Christo. 
Good one.


----------



## kanganoe

Sounds like a great morning.Must get there one day.


----------



## millonario

Thanks Gee! Quality waffle. You have inspired me to brave the chill down in Jindy.


----------



## Yakwannabe

Great Report. It was clearly bloody cold but I was excited and warmed by the report!!


----------



## Beekeeper

Gee... you have a unique writing style, and it's an exciting read.

I've fished trout with flies extensively in the past... caught the brookies, but that one of yours was a snodger! Christ, it was two bloody snodgers!

What do you wear on your hands? or do you go bare-handed? I can't imagine that in freezing weather like you had.

I fly-fished with a group called the South Western Slopes FFC when stationed in Wagga for eight years, and Jindabyne was where we fished one comp... with particularly poor results. However, that wasn't in the middle of winter, but the company made up for the lack of fish caught.

It was great to meet up with you, Claire, Squidder and Red in the Hub... when I first walked into the room, I discounted your table, due to Claire being there... (I wasn't expecting a young lady, so that couldn't be the group of fellows I was expecting to be with)... and just last week K1 and I met up with a bunch of the Gold Coast mob... It's good to put faces to the names you've been reading for some time.

Once again, a great read, and I look forward to more in the future.

Keep bendin' them rods... Jimbo


----------

